

Use feedback from your friends to improve yourself - hrachyamanukyan
http://www.truthlyapp.me/

======
kp368
It is very interesting what this app will become. It seems very likely that
negativity will prevail unfortunately. Is the plan to introduce guidelines to
tackle this? Is it enough to be pointed to a flaw to 'improve'? Perhaps, one
needs to really trust the person who utters the criticism to accept it. I
think the hardest thing about change is to persevere. To help with that the
app could provide a framework for endorsing small changes towards one's goals.

